# How much do you spend on dining out a year?



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Jan 1, 2021)

A discussion in the financial forum has me wondering how much people spend on dining out a year. If you know, can you say is it more than $100? More than $500?

I am Canadian, living in Canada and wondering if there’s a big difference in the US and Canada for dining out habits? I assume they are similar but I’m not really sure.

We very rarely eat out but when we do, we go to restaurants where everything is made from scratch. This doesn’t come cheap, so our bill can be over $300 with tax and tip. Keep in mind we only eat out once a year, sometimes once every two years. So that’s $150-$300/year for dining out. We never eat fast food (stopped in June of 1995), and I make my coffee at home so I can’t fathom how we could lower our dining out annual costs without eating food at chain restaurants and I would rather eat at home than do that, because the food at home tastes much better.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 1, 2021)

Zero.

One of my husband's favourite sayings is... "_if the economy had to rely on folks like us (referring to him and I), the bottom would fall out_".


----------



## funsearcher! (Jan 1, 2021)

_Much less since I retired and had knee surgery and Covid closed restaurants. The last time I was able to be in a restaurant was for a birthday dinner in early November-When the restaurants were open for a short time-all indoor dining has been back to closed ever since. Do takeout once a month and occasionally pick up a snack._


----------



## Don M. (Jan 1, 2021)

Not much.  Sometimes, when we are out shopping, we may stop at a fast food place for a quick snack and cup of coffee, but that's about it.  With the exception of this past year, due to the virus, most of our nicer meals away from home have been at the casinos.  Their buffets are great, and free...using some of our "points".  However, this virus has shut down most of their restaurants, and our trips have been rather infrequent, and will probably remain so, until this virus is brought under control.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2021)

In late summer I think, when my state's numbers were low, we went to a casual BBQ place for a great lunch. 

Prior to that, it was at the beginning of 2020, just before Covid became a reality. I maybe spent $60.00 for the year.

Typically, I'd guess about $150.00 to $200.00.

I never buy fast food besides a very occasional spicy chicken sandwich at Popeye's. Went once in 2020, drive through.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 1, 2021)

I like fast food, slow food, most food.  We used to eat out a lot from nice places to McDonald’s but not at super expensive places which I think are a rip off.  I noticed about 4 years ago the quality of the food in the nicer places was dropping, and the wait staff had a sense of entitlement that did not reflect their service level.

It was then when we started to really cut back and never returned to that same level.  In fact, we ate out less and less.  With COVID, as long as it it around, we will never eat inside a restaurant again.  

We occasionally get fast food, 4 times a month for sure, mostly pizza as we have our son over from the group home.  I have no ideal how much we spend.  But if we spent 30 dollars a Saturday times 12 that’s about 360 or so a year for pizza, pasta, and soda.

Add another 100 for McDonald’s, frozen yogurt etc so about 460-500 a year, give or take a cookie from crumble cookies or ice cream from baskin robins


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 1, 2021)

I only eat out every two or three years so the cost per year is pretty close to zero.

I eat at home because I have to limit my choices due to diabetes and because I don't have anyone to go out and share a meal with.

For me, if the cost of dinner for two goes above $100.00 it isn't in the category of food as much as it is entertainment.

Like so many things in life, it's all about choices.  Sometimes we scrimp on the necessities so we can splurge on the luxuries.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 1, 2021)

We only eat out on birthday's and special occasions. I am very picky as to where I eat and what so we don't eat our altogether in my family (4 of us) too much. Does take-out count? Total would be around $1000


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2021)

We have take out Chinese food about 4 times a year at most...I occasionally have a KFC..( maybe once a year).. all other times we eat at Gastropubs and higher end restaurants..( probably once a week  sometimes more sometimes a little less, certainly less this year) )  never thought about the cost too much , but I suppose maybe 10k ..per year ..I'm not in either Canada nor the USA


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 1, 2021)

I haven't been inside a restaurant more than 3 times since moving here 5+ years ago. Lately, I'll sometimes order pizza for the grandkids when they spend a weekend and I don't feel up to cooking. I get it from a place just a few blocks away. A bit pricey but well worth it. That adds up to $50-$75 a month.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I haven't been inside a restaurant more than 3 times since moving here 5+ years ago. Lately, I'll sometimes order pizza for the grandkids when they spend a weekend and I don't feel up to cooking. I get it from a place just a few blocks away. A bit pricey but well worth it. That adds up to $50-$75 a month.


wow!! That's up to $900 a year just on Pizza !!!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 1, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> wow!! That's up to $900 a year just on Pizza !!!


I'm a bit shocked myself.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 1, 2021)

Wow-I need to re-evaluate our dining out habits. We have gone out to dinner every Friday and Saturday night for at least 50 years. Of course Covid has put a damper on it-we pretty much now only go to casinos because it` just too darn cold to dine outdoors. Casinos are the only places allowed to have indoor dining here. Thankfully the one closest to us has excellent food. Except for last night-terrible menu selections and prices. But that`s typical for New Years Eve. We generally fondue on New Years Eve but didn`t this year. Generally our dinners out run from 80-100 dollars.Yikes-that`s 8,500 a year! But I spend a lot at the grocery store when I cook too,so I guess it`s not that bad. I never cook "simple" stuff-I always go "all out" and the Mr. doesn`t like leftovers,so it`s something new every night. Almost cheaper for us to go out.


----------



## Robert59 (Jan 1, 2021)

We have cut back mainly from going out and eating because of the Virus and Diabetes. Diabetic doctor has told me no more eating white food like rice or white bread and etc. We have saved lots of money.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2021)

I enjoy cooking so we don't dine out much; especially this past year (due to Covid).  Not even a hamburger or such from fast food places.


----------



## old medic (Jan 1, 2021)

We rarely do "fast Food" Personally haven't been in a McDonalds but once in the last 3 years...  pissed me off...
Got a few places in town we may grab lunch at If were both in town working... like once every other week...
We do go on for dinner on occasion... actually had 2 this fall with family were we dropped $150-200 each time. 
But we have also dropped some good money on stuff for cooking for friends and family at home...
Last gathering was around $100 just for a Brisket and Lobster tails to smoke....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 1, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> wow!! That's up to $900 a year just on Pizza !!!


Pizza, kids eat a lot of pizza as do adults so not really


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2021)

Nothing any more with the virus still around.  Usually before that maybe 200.00 a year.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 1, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> We have cut back mainly from going out and eating because of the Virus and Diabetes. Diabetic doctor has told me no more eating white food like rice or white bread and etc. We have saved lots of money.


Yup, rice kills my blood sugar


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Pizza, kids eat a lot of pizza as do adults so not really


I disagree , I think $900 dollars on just pizza take out is far too much.. Murr can spend his money how he likes Natch... but almost $1k on take-out pizza is just an incredible amount to me.. when it can be bought from the supermarket and heated at home for so much less..


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 1, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I disagree , I think $900 dollars on just pizza take out is far too much.. Murr can spend his money how he likes Natch... but almost $1k on take-out pizza is just an incredible amount to me.. when it can be bought from the supermarket and heated at home for so much less..


It’s just not the same and the kids expect take out


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s just not the same and the kids expect take out


well the kids wouldn't be getting it spent on them if it was my house...just think they could have occasional supermarket pizza at home, and something much nicer or more varied with that 1k a year ...


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 1, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I disagree , I think $900 dollars on just pizza take out is far too much.. Murr can spend his money how he likes Natch... but almost $1k on take-out pizza is just an incredible amount to me.. when it can be bought from the supermarket and heated at home for so much less..


This is truly awesome pizza. Seriously. A family owned place.
But I never actually added it up before. Kind of a shock.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> This is truly awesome pizza. Seriously. A family owned place.
> But I never actually added it up before. Kind of a shock.


I understand that...occasionally when it's great food is worth the money... but it's like when I added up a cup of coffee every morning from the coffee house before I got into work, it came to a round £60 per month.. it shocked me... just for one cup of coffee per day .. over £700 for coffee per year.. nuts!! lol.. I soon  put a stop to that and brought my own coffee from home. I'm not tight, I swear but sometimes when you stop and think, there's many other ways you could spend that same money. In my case I was able to put that coffee money away every day ,  ( and I still occasionally have a take-out coffee)...and bought  return flights to Spain and Greece with it every year..


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 1, 2021)

We rarely eat out. Once in a great while we would go to IHop  on seniors night. My hubby loves the pancakes with all the glop on them. 
We did go to the casinos in Atlantic City when we had a comp room and a free buffet. All this has stopped since the virus.
I ordered Chinese for New years eve. The hubby and I love chow mein  but we  didn't get any rice. I don't know what it is about rice in New Jersey but it is scarce. 
It is limited in the grocery stores also.
In a good year we probably don't spend more than $200.00 on dining out. If we pick up the bill when with my daughter and family it is a bit more. 
Eating gluten free is always a challenge when eating out. I'd rather cook, then I know exactly what's in the food.  My freezers give me a day off because I have many premade dinners stashed away.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 1, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I understand that...occasionally when it's great food is worth the money... but it's like when I added up a cup of coffee every morning from the coffee house before I got into work, it came to a round £60 per month.. it shocked me... just for one cup of coffee per day .. over £700 for coffee per year.. nuts!! lol.. I soon  put a stop to that and brought my own coffee from home. I'm not tight, I swear but sometimes when you stop and think, there's many other ways you could spend that same money. In my case I was able to put that coffee money away every day ,  ( and I still occasionally have a take-out coffee)...and bought  return flights to Spain and Greece with it every year..


And I don't feel bad about supporting a local family-owned business. They don't have dine-in right now but they're staying alive. The pizza I always order is a little under $25 and you get a free 2 litre soda with any med or lg pie, but I don't always take it (bad for their young tummies). But maybe we'll order less; cut it down by 50%. That's not too bad for as good and filling as their pies are.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> This is truly awesome pizza. Seriously. A family owned place.
> But I never actually added it up before. Kind of a shock.


Gold leafed?  Just kidding.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jan 1, 2021)

I cook from scratch at home, no box meals or frozen meals.  But, I don't cook Pizza... and I don't cook much international.  It is just cheaper to eat out than to buy all the extras to cook from home.  I buy range chickens and grain fed beef, which is more costly, but I feel is worth the money.  Since I cook most meals at home and use as much homegrown products as I can... I don't feel guilty eating fast food hamburger and fatty fries on occasion.   After all, you can buy a meal for $3 to $5.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, rice kills my blood sugar


Wow, just plain cooked white rice?  Tell me that isn't so.  I love Jasmine rice.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jan 1, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> If we pick up the bill when with my daughter and family it is a bit more.



that too.... it is costly to pay for family.... but I often do.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Wow, just plain cooked white rice?  Tell me that isn't so.  I love Jasmine rice.


Yes,Pam. White rice is one of the worst foods for blood sugar. Pasta is about as bad. Many Asians are diabetic due to white rice being such a staple in their diets.


----------



## Leann (Jan 1, 2021)

I spend very little eating out, even prior to the pandemic. I cook almost everything from scratch. It's healthier, less expensive and I get to come up with my own recipes. Most are excellent but there is a dud once in a while


----------



## Brookswood (Jan 1, 2021)

Probably less than $70 this year.  Much less. I won't go to a restaurant until I get my vaccine.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 1, 2021)

Depends what city I'm assigned to... Seattle had fabulous cuisine that I had a hard time duplicating at home.  So I spend more there.  Grand Rapids, MI, was big on fresh produce, so I cooked at home more.  Americus, is (with the exception of one coffee house) devoid of any thing other than fast food, so there's lots of cooking at home here too out of self-defense.

I don't mind spending for restaurant meal if it's something would find difficult at home.  I've tried making Indian food at home with mixed success... most recipes make a good amount and I've found that a lot of the spices just get hotter as they sit in the refrig or freezer.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Wow, just plain cooked white rice?  Tell me that isn't so.  I love Jasmine rice.


Yes rice is bad, very bad, very bad.  A small serving=over 300 in blood sugar.  Ask you doc.


----------



## Jules (Jan 1, 2021)

If this wasn’t a Seniors Forum and the folks under 50 were tracking their spending, the numbers would be much higher.  Much higher!  A quick stop for coffee.  A quick lunch.  Dinner starts with appetizers (about the same cost as the entree).  Oops, forgot the drinks - take a look at those prices.  A nice entree. Must have a special dessert.  Leftovers taken home to be forgotten.  This is the expectation.  I can’t fathom people who say “I don’t cook”.  Tips, and I’m not cheap, but younger people will often give 30%.  

Back to the original question.  At home on a normal year we don’t go out once per month.  When we travel, we plan on going out for a nice meal, but only in the evening.  We buy things to make our own breakfast & lunch in the hotel.  DH tracks all of our spending on Excel.  It’s shocking how quickly this all adds up.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2021)

I think I have a Diabetic headache by just reading about white rice.  And no, I am not Diabetic; thank God.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> ke dirtWow, just plain cooked white rice?  Tell me that isn't so.  I love Jasmine rice.


Sorry......anything white........rice, pasta. potatoes, bread........all turns into sugar.
Eating whole grains......rice, pasta, bread......makes your body work harder, digest more, also fills you more, maybe chances of over eating is lessoned.......which help controlling sugar levels.
But to be quite honest, the whole grain pasta tastes like dirt.......wholegrain rice has a good taste.


----------



## Jules (Jan 1, 2021)

If your spending on meals doesn’t affect your bottom line for household income and debt, whatever the amount doesn’t matter.  No justification needed.  IMO, that’s what we worked and saved for.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Sorry......anything white........rice, pasta. potatoes, bread........all turns into sugar.
> Eating whole grains......rice, pasta, bread......makes your body work harder, digest more, also fills you more, maybe chances of over eating is lessoned.......which help controlling sugar levels.
> But to be quite honest, the whole grain pasta tastes like dirt.......wholegrain rice has a good taste.


No wonder my husband is such a sweetheart; he's white.   I couldn't resist.   Sorry.  @MickaC


----------



## MickaC (Jan 1, 2021)

Will admit......i enjoy eating out......and most often, for things i don't make at home.
Since last March......2 times......both take out.
I've been feeling like Chinese for a long time.......i don't like the one in town......the really good one is 20 miles away.
In town here, my chance of eating out is limited.......my ex spouse lives in restaurants, quite often, twice a day......so my choice is, if i go out is where he isn't, and what's left over are not my favorite places.....
My ex, surely must be going through hard times, eating at home, but he maybe gets takeout.
I enjoy eating out a couple times a week.....but......that hasn't happened for about 5 years......almost one year, Covid.......the other 4, ex spouse.
 Hopefully can enjoy eating out in the future to come....that would be GREAT.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Nothing any more with the virus still around.  Usually before that maybe 200.00 a year.


I didn't figure fast food or delivered pizza or other delivered restaurant food into that, though.  I have not been getting fast food at all in recent months but do get a pizza or chicken wings or something else from a little restaurant I like.  And that would probably add up to about 550.00 a year or so.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Will admit......i enjoy eating out......and most often, for things i don't make at home.
> Since last March......2 times......both take out.
> I've been feeling like Chinese for a long time.......i don't like the one in town......the really good one is 20 miles away.
> In town here, my chance of eating out is limited.......my ex spouse lives in restaurants, quite often, twice a day......so my choice is, if i go out is where he isn't, and what's left over are not my favorite places.....
> ...


I just want to go to our favorite Chinese restaurant that is in a nearby city.  Maybe for our anniversary ... we will be able to go out and celebrate.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 1, 2021)

Certainly not as much as we used to. When we lived in the Washington DC area where we both worked long hours, had difficult commutes, and made lots of money, we probably spend 7 or 8 thousand a year.
When we moved to South Carolina, that probably dropped to $1500 a year.
And now during the age of COVID, we are probably down to $180 a year.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 2, 2021)

We only eat out if we happen to be in town for some reason at lunchtime. We never go to town. I might get a burger at Sonic once or twice a year. Used to get a pizza once in a while but make my own now.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jules said:


> If this wasn’t a Seniors Forum and the folks under 50 were tracking their spending, the numbers would be much higher.  Much higher!  A quick stop for coffee.  A quick lunch.  Dinner starts with appetizers (about the same cost as the entree).  Oops, forgot the drinks - take a look at those prices.  A nice entree. Must have a special dessert.  Leftovers taken home to be forgotten.  This is the expectation.  I can’t fathom people who say “I don’t cook”.  Tips, and I’m not cheap, but younger people will often give 30%.
> 
> Back to the original question.  At home on a normal year we don’t go out once per month.  When we travel, we plan on going out for a nice meal, but only in the evening.  We buy things to make our own breakfast & lunch in the hotel.  DH tracks all of our spending on Excel.  It’s shocking how quickly this all adds up.


We used eat lunch out, at a nice place, never dinner.  The big meal should be eaten in the afternoon.  We never order appetizers or dessert separately but you can often get meals that include appetizers, entree, and dessert for about 15 to 40 dollars.

What kills me is when I see young people order food and then leave half of it on the table.  Clearly they have never gone hungry.  We take any leftovers home and eat them!


----------



## MickaC (Jan 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> We used eat lunch out, at a nice place, never dinotten ner.  The big meal should be eaten in the afternoon.  We never order appetizers or dessert separately but you can often get meals that include appetizers, entree, and dessert for about 15 to 40 dollars.
> 
> What kills me is when I see young people order food and then leave half of it on the table.  Clearly they have never gone hungry.  We take any leftovers home and eat them!


You are so right Aneeda......the biggest meal is best eaten in afternoon/noon time.
Young people wasting food, another right on the mark........have gotten really annoyed when younger ones, not kids, ones that are young adults have been at my meal table, dish lots on their plates, and waste so much.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 2, 2021)

We used to go out once or twice a week.  Have our favorite places and certainly would be looking forward to 
getting back to them once we hopefully get back to some kind of "normal". Now, we usually just do take out once a week.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> We used eat lunch out, at a nice place, never dinner.  The big meal should be eaten in the afternoon.  We never order appetizers or dessert separately but you can often get meals that include appetizers, entree, and dessert for about 15 to 40 dollars.
> 
> What kills me is when I see young people order food and then leave half of it on the table.  Clearly they have never gone hungry.  We take any leftovers home and eat them!


yes we almost always eat in the afternoon rather than the evening, but I just thought that was us getting older..lol..everywhere at night is full of young people (when they're open)


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 2, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> This is truly awesome pizza. Seriously. A family owned place.
> But I never actually added it up before. Kind of a shock.


I would kill to get a family owned place with good pizza. I usually order from Caesars (which is ok...) just for the 2 boys and hubby. I prefer to make my own on flatbread. I just checked my MC and take out was just over $400 in one month. Just remember this is a break for me and I don't have to cook and each pizza order lasts 2 meals for each of the 3. Sigh...I better not check how much it is for the year as I will probably fall off my chair here.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 2, 2021)

I like to cook, but I also like to dine out and we are not budget-constrained. Pre-lockdown we did a regular "route" of driving trips to various Northern CA counties to enjoy new and fav restaurants. 2/3 of the cost of each trip was meals, 2x daily. 

Our trips lasted 3-6 days. We are SO THANKFUL we did an extra-long Napa/Sonoma counties trip the end of February 2020, just before the lockdown. We don't usually combine the two counties because Sonoma County is really, really big. Usually we break Sonoma County into four separate trips during the year, and do Napa 1x or 2x yrly. 

Weather was glorious - spring is magnificent in the Wine Country, far better than summertime when all the tourists appear. Roads were empty, hills were green, restaurants were hoppin'.

Lockdown still in effect, so we now very occasionally do take-out. OTOH, our grocery bill is a lot higher than before, LOL!

When we traveled - and hopefully we can start again by next summer/fall - dining out 2x daily generally ran the two of us from $275-$550 daily. We don't stint on what we order, and although Spouse doesn't drink at all, I will sometimes get wine or an after-dinner liqueur. 

We eat generally at moderate-priced restaurants, 2- or 3-star types. 4-stars usually just a couple of times per trip. Variety of cuisines as we both have wide-ranging tastes. We usually aimed for 5-6 trips per year, almost all midweek since weekends tend to have much bigger crowds/worse traffic.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 2, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> I like to cook, but I also like to dine out and we are not budget-constrained. Pre-lockdown we did a regular "route" of driving trips to various Northern CA counties to enjoy new and fav restaurants. 2/3 of the cost of each trip was meals, 2x daily.
> 
> Our trips lasted 3-6 days. We are SO THANKFUL we did an extra-long Napa/Sonoma counties trip the end of February 2020, just before the lockdown. We don't usually combine the two counties because Sonoma County is really, really big. Usually we break Sonoma County into four separate trips during the year, and do Napa 1x or 2x yrly.
> 
> ...


I grew up in California and have traveled back there from time to time.  Our last trip through the redwoods was terrific.  Our last trip to San Francisco we ate at a seafood restaurant that was terrific.  They put a paper cover on the table, gave you two “hammers” and dumped a couple of buckets of mixed seafood on the table.  You ate with your hands.

We have eaten at several different restaurants with difference experiences.  I doubt our restaurant had any stars, but it had lots of fresh seafood.  Before COVID we ate at a Chinese restaurant where the wait staff and cooks are Chinese with little English.  Our sons significant other is Chinese and she orders.  Doubt that restaurant has any stars.

My point is that eating at a restaurant that has “stars” is not that big a deal, IMO.  (I personally hate caviar ).  Eating out is more about the experience with other people and less about the price of the food.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> My point is that eating at a restaurant that has “stars” is not that big a deal, IMO.  (I personally hate caviar.  Eating out is more about the experience with other people and less about the price of the food.


 
You are free to eat your way, as I am free to prefer mine. 

I love caviar (and offal, for that matter). But I will say that if you have not personally compared eating  a specific dish at a good local neighborhood spot, versus that dish made at a higher-end restaurant which uses better quality ingredients, makes their sauces from scratch, and uses more precise and time-consuming techniques, then *you are not comparing apples to apples. * 

A good restaurant trains its staff well, and we have no objection to paying for quality ingredients prepared with precise techniques and beautifully presented. Polished, professional service only adds to enjoyment of a fine meal.

We love some of our neighborhood restaurants, including a great taqueria. But we would never claim that our good local Japanese restaurant, for example, is anywhere near the elegant, exquisite _kaiseki _dinners my family has enjoyed at special times over the years. It would be like saying Stouffer's frozen lasagne is as good as the version made at the upscale restaurant Oliveto, which uses thin fresh pasta sheets and housemade fresh mozzarella. There is a world of difference between the two, once one has tasted both.

As I mentioned above, we are not budget-constrained. We are very fortunate in this. Dining out is something I greatly enjoy, and my spouse is happy to come along. We've discovered wonderful new dishes and and have been happy to support many local businesses.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 3, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> You are free to eat your way, as I am free to prefer mine.
> 
> I love caviar (and offal, for that matter). But I will say that if you have not personally compared eating  a specific dish at a good local neighborhood spot, versus that dish made at a higher-end restaurant which uses better quality ingredients, makes their sauces from scratch, and uses more precise and time-consuming techniques, then *you are not comparing apples to apples. *
> 
> ...


You are, of course, correct everyone is free to eat where they want.  But you have repeatedly said you are not “budget constrained” so it seems to be that eating out at expensive restaurants is important to you for a variety of reasons, other than food, which is ok as well.  I have a nephew who is a millionaire, I get it.  But his kids like McDonald’s .

But I question the ingredient claim.  “Better quality ingredients”.  

Fresh sea food from a sea port side restaurant is the best ingredient possible, has nothing to do with “stars” a restaurant has. But there was nothing elegant about the restaurant I went to.  Fresh veggies are great, I know, I grow them in my backyard and you won’t get any better veggies anywhere in the world than those grown in a home garden.  But restaurant can not buy those veggies.

I walk outside and pick veggies that have never been sprayed with a chemical, are warm from the sun, and have not been “trucked“ miles and miles.  My kitchen is not “elegant”, neither is my dining room and I serve myself.   But my veggies are better than any served in any restaurant.

The meals served in five star restaurants, for the most part, are not cooked by the “famous chef” that owns them.  Bobby Flay is not in the kitchen.  But those kitchens do have a variety of staff that perform various functions and I am sure the wait staff is high quality as well.

So, we agree to disagree.  .


----------



## katlupe (Jan 3, 2021)

The only food I really buy from a restaurant is Chinese. I love it. I could live on it and one order can last me 3 days. But I don't get it every week or even every month. Between the quarantine and my dental problems, I do not like to eat out at all now. I need soft food or little finger foods. The last restaurant I went to was in June and went out of town to meet my boyfriend's cousin and his family. 

I have had fast food or Subway chopped salads, but my boyfriend usually buys that and brings it to my apartment.

So I am guessing my amount for the whole year might be about $200. if that.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 3, 2021)

In 2020about $400.00


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> You are, of course, correct everyone is free to eat where they want.  But you have repeatedly said you are not “budget constrained” so it seems to be that eating out at expensive restaurants is important to you for a variety of reasons, other than food, which is ok as well.  *I have a nephew who is a millionaire, I get it.* But his kids like McDonald’s .
> 
> But I question the ingredient claim.  “Better quality ingredients”.
> 
> ...


I _don't_ get it. 

I could be a billionaire, and I wouldn't go out to a restaurant daily, not even monthly. 

In fact not a single thing would change for me, as I love cooking and knowing _how_, an _what_, goes into the making of my food on the table, which is more than can be said for what restaurants serve up.

I'd rather flush my money down a toilet than hand it over to some restaurant.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 3, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> I like to cook, but I also like to dine out and we are not budget-constrained. Pre-lockdown we did a regular "route" of driving trips to various Northern CA counties to enjoy new and fav restaurants. 2/3 of the cost of each trip was meals, 2x daily.
> 
> Our trips lasted 3-6 days. We are SO THANKFUL we did an extra-long Napa/Sonoma counties trip the end of February 2020, just before the lockdown. We don't usually combine the two counties because Sonoma County is really, really big. Usually we break Sonoma County into four separate trips during the year, and do Napa 1x or 2x yrly.
> 
> ...


We lived in Northern California years ago and it was fun, like it is here in the Hill country of Texas, to take a day trip and enjoy a drink and meal or two at places you've wanted to visit.

Sure hope eventually life gets back to that stage again.  Huh!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 5, 2021)

I use the Family Budget Planner tracker by Vertex. It automatically tallies by month and year so I know exactly how much I spent in 2020. I spent $172 and that includes while on vacation as well as treating my sister and my son.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 5, 2021)

I admire the thrift and self-discipline shown by posters on this thread.  I'm not going to say what we spend but it's too much.


----------

